# Life with Winnie wonder & Doris day



## ukcarolm (Aug 12, 2012)

Well I thought it was about time I started to write a blog about my introduction to rabbits from kit to adult! Boy has this been a learning curve! 
Winnie and Doris joined our family after we bought them from 'Pets at home' on the 26th May 2012. Our lives haven't been the same since! lol Here is a photo of them as soon as they arrived home, still in the travel box the shop put them in.





They look sooo tiny.


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh how cute!

Great to see a larger picture of them vs your avatar. They really are such gorgeous buns. And Winnie does look a little like Agnes 

I agree it's a learning process. It had been so long since my last bun and so much has changed, this site has been so awesome in teaching me things.

Love seeing you start a blog. I was looking for a link under your avatar I think. I'll be watching for more posts!


----------



## ukcarolm (Oct 6, 2012)

My aim for this blog was to catch up first and then write as new things happened. Sadly that hasn't happened so I'll just fill in the gaps as I go! lol
I have just returned from a weeks holiday/vacatiion in Lanzarote which was lovely, but like all of us I worried how the 'girls' where doing! Our son and daughter live close by so luckily were able to look after them and the cats for us. While away though Andy(DH) did get a tx message from our daughter saying Doris was definately given the wrong name, she should have been named Houdini! lol Apparently she came round to see them in the afternoon and found Doris outside her hutch/run and all the gates were locked!:shock: I'll upload some photos of their hutch and run when I get a mo so you can see how clever she was!lol


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 6, 2012)

:laugh: We have 2 that are jumpers and 3 that climb everything.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 6, 2012)

They're cute. )


----------



## ukcarolm (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Lisa Lanzarote is part of the Canary islands in Spain. We had a lovely time enjoying the sunshine which as you know has been rare here in Cornwall this year! lol


----------



## ukcarolm (Oct 7, 2012)

Nancy it's so nice to know I'm not the only one with a climber! lol Hopefully we've fixed the run now so she can climb but won't get anywhere! lol


----------



## ukcarolm (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Paige


----------



## ukcarolm (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Lisa
I'm fine, I just keep forgetting to check my old email address! We are all fine and I have lots to add here about Winnie and Doris! lol


----------



## ukcarolm (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi just popping in to let you know we are all OK and haven't been washed away in the horrendous rain we've been having! Doris and Winnie are fine and enjoyed Christmas, they've already wrecked their Christmas toys! lol I didn't even manage to get a photo of them with them which is a shame.
hope you are all ok hope to post again soon.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Carol, just found you and Winnie and Doris are gorgeous although I´m sure they´ve grown since you first posted so would be nice to see some newer pics. 

Mine are climbers and jumpers as well and have escaped more than once and yes, one of them is called Houdini, he´s the great escapist bar none. 

Yes,I´ve been watching your awful weather and know people in Cornwall so hope you´ve had a bit of drier weather lately and you haven´t had to build an ark lol

Look forward to seeing some more news on them. I´m originally from Leeds but have lived in Spain for nearly 30 years.


----------



## ukcarolm (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Chris thanks for popping by, lucky you living in Spain! Do you have a blog for your rabbits I'd love to see them? Winnie and Doris are now quite big and are both right characters each with thier own ways as I'm sure your rabbits are.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jan 8, 2013)

Just read through your blog. Looking forward to hearing more about Winnie and Doris. They are such pretty rabbits. 

~Elise.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 8, 2013)

My blog is http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f18/three-musketeers-72101/, hope you like it. 

I love the names, my friend´s little dog is called Winnie and I absolutely love Doris Day, I was at my friend´s house at the weekend and Calamity Jane was on...ohh, I love that film. She is a blondie so it quite suits her, hope she has a sunny personality. 

Look forward to seeing more of them. I´ve only been on here for about a month, it seems like so much longer and I love it, it´s so friendly with so much info and all the blogs are so interesting. I must admit, I haven´t seen a rabbit on here that I don´t love, they are all so different but so amazing in their own way. 

I´m gradually getting through the blogs one by one as some of them are so long but I just love reading all the adventures and the experiences of everyone. 

Welcome to here, I´m sure you´re going to love it. 

:wave2


----------



## ukcarolm (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Elise many thanks for popping in and hopefully I'll be able to update my blog a bit more regularly now Christmas etc is over. I've flat out knitting etc making Christmas presents!


----------



## ukcarolm (Apr 1, 2013)

Now don't faint! lol I thought it was high time I let you know we are all well. The only thing at the moment is the bitter cold and I'm sure Winnie and Doris don't like the wind. Otherwise they are fine playing and binkying about. Not eating as much as usual, but I think I've been over feeding them so I've cut back on their food to see if that's better. Here's a photo of them that I took a while ago.

<a href="http://s98.photobucket.com/user/cornishkent/media/IMAG0053.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l279/cornishkent/IMAG0053.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMAG0053.jpg"/></a>
I hope the picture works!
Oh dear it didn't work like intended, sorry you have to click a link to see it. I'll get the hang of it again soon!


----------



## ukcarolm (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi, it doesn't look like my post has gone through, so hopefully this will work. lol
Just wanted to let you all know we are fine, although Doris and Winnie don't seem to like to wind too much. Here's a photo I took of them a while ago. Will post again later.
<a href="http://s98.photobucket.com/user/cornishkent/media/IMAG0053.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l279/cornishkent/IMAG0053.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMAG0053.jpg"/></a>

bye for now


----------



## agnesthelion (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi carol! The picture worked for me! They are so much bigger than their picture of when you first got them  Winnie and Doris right? Or did you change one to Agnes? 

It has still been cold here in Iowa but most recently finally getting a taste of spring. I sure hope mother nature isn't teasing us....I'm ready for some nice weather!

We just got back from Washington DC so the buns were watched by my mom and sis....everything went good. I was surprised to hear how scared Agnes was of my mom and sis (they couldn't even touch her!) yet when I got home she ran to see me and nudged my hand and basically climbed on my lap for pets. It made me smile.

Glad to hear from you again! I had wondered how things were.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh, they are so cute! Glad to hear they are doing well. My rabbit Ash doesn't like the wind either, lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh, these two are so sweet, what a lovely photo of the two of them. At least no snow on the ground, I know the weather over there has been terrible in some parts of the country, looks as though these two are doing fine. 

Love to see more photos of them.


----------



## ukcarolm (Aug 15, 2013)

Just popping in to let you know Winnie and Doris are doing well and loving life. I'll post some pics next week for you all to see them. Will catch up soon


----------



## Chrisdoc (Aug 15, 2013)

Once again, great to have you back, look forward to seeing how Winnie and Doris are doing :woohoo


----------

